# TwinCat und MacBookPro



## WaschKlaus (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit einem MacBookPro und TwinCat hat?

Ich habe seit einer Woche einen MacBookPro und wollte mit diesem Teil auch TwinCat PLC laufen lassen. 
Funktioniert das mit einem Programm wie ParallelsDesktop5 oder muss eine WinXP Bootpartition auf den Rechner. Hatte schon probiert WinXP als virtuelle Maschine unter Parallels laufen zu lassen und das geht auch ganz gut. Nach dem installieren von TwinCat habe ich aber folgendes Problem: Bei meinem Versuchsprojekt konnte ich bisher (mit einem herkömmlichen Laptop) Online gehen, indem der Systemmanager als local machine gestartet und aktiviert wurde. Jetzt passiert dabei folgendes: Nach dem Aktivieren und Neustart ist TwinCatPLC wieder gestoppt. Dann Neustart TwinCatPLC und die lokal Maschine ist wieder im Config-Mode.

Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen oder sogar Lösungen.


----------



## uncle_tom (25 Mai 2010)

WaschKlaus schrieb:


> Nach dem Aktivieren und Neustart ist TwinCatPLC wieder gestoppt. Dann Neustart TwinCatPLC und die lokal Maschine ist wieder im Config-Mode.



mach mal einen leere Systemmanagerkonfiguration und aktivier diese, dann sollte dein Twincat-System wieder in Run gehen.

Wenn Twincat nicht startet, dann sollte doch zumindest irgendeine Fehlermeldung kommen ? - ist dein Twincat-System lizenziert ? - evtl. sind die 30 Tage der Demoversion abgelaufen, dann startet Twincat nicht mehr.

Prinzipiell funktioniert Twincat auch in einer virtuellen Umgebung. Ich hab´s mit VmWare ohne Probleme am laufen.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## funkandreas (17 Juni 2010)

Also ich hab  im Januar einen neuen Firmenlaptop bekommen (MacBook Pro 15 Zoll) und hab eigentlich nur ein Problem.

Hab Win XP mit Bootcamp installiert und zusätzlich Parallels 5. Zu 95% arbeite ich unter Parallels mit der Bootcamp WinXP Version und kann auch ständig wechseln mit der richtigen Win XP Version. Leider kann ich Twincat nicht in den Run Modus versetzen wenn ich unter Parallels arbeite, dann schliesst sich das ganze Programm also mit Programm meine ich Parallels samt Win XP sofort mit einer Fehlermeldung (Kernel Error ... ) Aber unter Bootcamp funktioniert dies ohne Probleme...


----------



## McSteel (20 Dezember 2010)

TwinCAT ist für Intel CPUs und MS Produkte implementiert!


----------

